# Dogs in Cyprus



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I have not posted for a while after reading the posts on dogs being poisoned in Cyprus. This has made me question my decision to retire over there. I would love to hear from anyone who has dogs over there and if the problem is widespread or isolated and if there are any area's worse that others.
If the problem is widespread I will probably move somewhere else whilst my georgeous Golden Retriever is still alive (he has just had his 7th Birthday party) he is such a baby he does not bark or bite and loves the world I just could not take him somewhere where people would try to hurt him, he is also my assist dog - he is great at bringing my shoes  and I would be lost without him.
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have not posted for a while after reading the posts on dogs being poisoned in Cyprus. This has made me question my decision to retire over there. I would love to hear from anyone who has dogs over there and if the problem is widespread or isolated and if there are any area's worse that others.
> If the problem is widespread I will probably move somewhere else whilst my georgeous Golden Retriever is still alive (he has just had his 7th Birthday party) he is such a baby he does not bark or bite and loves the world I just could not take him somewhere where people would try to hurt him, he is also my assist dog - he is great at bringing my shoes  and I would be lost without him.
> Chris


I kn ow a lot of people with dogs and have never heard of any of them being poisoned. 
I am sure that it does happen but I think it is mainly because dogs sniff around if off the lead pick up bait that has been left to poison rats.
I have seen some signs on the edge of land in this area with a big poison warning when rat poison has been put down. 
Some people will have tales of woe regarding dog poisonings and yes I have seen some of these tales on forums etc but in the 5 years I have lived here I have not known anyone who has lost a dog in this way, unlike my sister who lived in Spain and lost a total of 7 dogs to poisoning.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Im so glad thats not true as we are bringing over our little cocker spaniel and my stomach just went over when I read that thread !!!

However even here in Dubai we don t let our dog outside of the garden area on her own as its not safe so I think anywhere you should be watchful of pets


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Hi Veronica
The posts last month have really worried me and I am greatly reassured by your reply - I still have to review my plans as unfortunately Retreivers sniff everything and mine does just love his walks and he goes our twice a day one the lead until he gets to the national trust land where he runs his large paws off.
Chris


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a springer for company for mine but Jac unlike small dogs requires rather more exercise than can be accommodated in gardens unless they are very large.
Therefore just letting him out in the garden and keeping him there will never be the answer for him. Like you I adour my dog and I chose to have him therefore I have a responsiblity to make sure any move I make can accommodate his needs or I wait until the time I no longer have him when I willl be heartbroken.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

You could always fit a muzzle to your dog whilst in areas where poison may be present thus preventing him from eating anything dangerous. Our family are dog lovers and i know the decision to fit such an impliment would be difficult but given the choice i know which option i would take.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> You could always fit a muzzle to your dog whilst in areas where poison may be present thus preventing him from eating anything dangerous. Our family are dog lovers and i know the decision to fit such an impliment would be difficult but given the choice i know which option i would take.


I agree with you, the use of a muzzle to stop them picking up anything which might be poisoned is the most sensible option. 
It is quite normal to see dogs with light muzzles on here for just this reason.
It dosnt stop them sniffing around and enjoying the smells but it can save their lives if curiosity gets the better of them. Its amazing how quickly the get used to having to wear a muzzle.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I have not heard of any poisoning of dogs either. I have heard of people mistreating their own dogs as I have two friends who volunteer at dog shelters- they are desperate for old blankets and rugs if any one has any by the way. I have heard of people mistreating their dogs in the States as well. What I don't like here is that people leave their pets to wonder the neighborhoods all day and night and they make a mess everywhere, become very scruffy and they are in danger of being run over by cars- we are not in a village we are in Nicosia. 

A cousin who lives in Paphos has lost one of his four dogs while hunting- I am totally against that but not that's not the issue at this point, and after four days searching for him, he found him alive and well (very weak but nothing really wrong with him)

I know other people too who have big dogs and take them to areas where they can run freely without any danger.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Chris Ward said:


> I am thinking of getting a springer for company for mine but Jac unlike small dogs requires rather more exercise than can be accommodated in gardens unless they are very large.
> Therefore just letting him out in the garden and keeping him there will never be the answer for him. Like you I adour my dog and I chose to have him therefore I have a responsiblity to make sure any move I make can accommodate his needs or I wait until the time I no longer have him when I willl be heartbroken.


Sorry Chris you misunderstood me

Our dog also has walks twice a day sometimes 3 time s lol but we have to be very very careful alking her in an arab country as they dislike dogs very much, she runs on the lead but she is only free to run without the lead in our gardens


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Sorry yes I though you were advocating keeping them in the garden  For people who are not dog lovers or owners it is difficult for them to see how and why we get so attached but when my ex and I were splitting up I kept the dog he kept the house that should tell you something about my love for the dog


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have not posted for a while after reading the posts on dogs being poisoned in Cyprus. This has made me question my decision to retire over there. I would love to hear from anyone who has dogs over there and if the problem is widespread or isolated and if there are any area's worse that others.
> If the problem is widespread I will probably move somewhere else whilst my georgeous Golden Retriever is still alive (he has just had his 7th Birthday party) he is such a baby he does not bark or bite and loves the world I just could not take him somewhere where people would try to hurt him, he is also my assist dog - he is great at bringing my shoes  and I would be lost without him.
> Chris


I have heard of some incidents of dog and cat poisoning in the Larnaca area, but not recently. The situation has improved since restrictions on the sale of Lanarte (a banned poison that was widely available last year) have been tightened.

From what I have heard, the problem is related to small, specific areas where dog barking or feral cat communities are or were a definite pest. And it seems to have been one or two individuals or groups that were been responsible for laying the poison.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Thank you Babs it makes me feel better to know the problem is not as serious and some members of the forum thought it was
Chris


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

And quite rightly so lol !!!! 

No thats one of the reasons we re moving our dog from Dubai as there is no chance for her to run anywhere and even her wallks have to be limited to certain areas

So I do know exactly how you feel ;- ))))))


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Dogs & Cats*

Dog poisoning, like other negative aspects of life in Cyprus does tend to get exaggerated on some forums. Nevertheless you should be aware that as a general rule, dogs and cats are not treated as pets and not treated with the same respect and affection that is routine in the UK. There have been numerous cases of poisoning where dogs have become a nuisance (many are lost or abandoned during/after the hunting season and wander the roads where they can become a hazard and also harry livestock - so there are good reasons for the Cypriot authorities to want to eliminate them) - often innocent pets get caught in the cross fire. There have been one or two isolated cases where dog walking routes have been deliberately targeted with poison, so the advice to muzzle your pet is essential.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Dog poisoning, like other negative aspects of life in Cyprus does tend to get exaggerated on some forums. Nevertheless you should be aware that as a general rule, dogs and cats are not treated as pets and not treated with the same respect and affection that is routine in the UK. There have been numerous cases of poisoning where dogs have become a nuisance (many are lost or abandoned during/after the hunting season and wander the roads where they can become a hazard and also harry livestock - so there are good reasons for the Cypriot authorities to want to eliminate them) - often innocent pets get caught in the cross fire. There have been one or two isolated cases where dog walking routes have been deliberately targeted with poison, so the advice to muzzle your pet is essential.


Sadly we live right beside a hunting area. At least once a week sometimes more, abandoned hunting dogs make their way down from the hunting area to our road. Most of these dogs are not socialised and are difficult to entice and catch. Often one or two will wander round scavenging for weeks. Probably a third to a half end up dead on the roads surrounding our village. 

I was up in the hills recently and saw a man exercising his hunting dogs by driving through the hills with the dogs running behind. Unsurprisingly some didn't keep up with the pack. A the end of the run he stopped and most of the dogs caught up with him in time to get into the van but one injured dog didn't. The following day I saw it close to our house looking for food. Apparently this method of exercising dogs is common.


----------

